# Roller coasters throughout the world



## M.Poirot

*Thunder Dolphin, Tokyo*

-Length: 3500ft 
-Height: 262ft 6in 
-Drop: 218ft 2in 
-Speed: 80.8 mph 
-Max Vertical Angle (which is the first drop): 80 Degrees
-Right smack dab in the middle of Tokyo

What more can you ask for? (except for a better name, that is) 

Prob. the best coaster I've been on.


----------



## JDRS

:eek2: That Tokyo one looks amazing.


----------



## SE9

That Tokyo 1 is heavy!

ooh this is Alton Towers in England:

*
Air*

















*
Nemesis*









*Rita*









*Oblivion*


----------



## andysimo123

This should be a good ride for thorpe park. Alton towers rita will be like a kids ride compared to this.
http://www.thorpepark.co.uk/explore/2006/new_for_2006.asp


----------



## empersouf

Superman in Madrid is the best I've been in. 7 loops/corkscrews, and the nice people who worked there let me 7 times in this coaster whitout getting off


----------



## kiretoce

M.Poirot said:


> *Thunder Dolphin, Tokyo*


:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:

Holy shit! I get vertigo just by looking at this photo! Must be truly an awesome coaster to ride on! kay:


----------



## M.Poirot

Another Japanese coaster:

*Steel Dragon 2000, Nagashima Spaland, Japan*

This one's only about a 20 min. drive from Nagoya.

-Length: 8133ft in 
-Height: 318ft in 
-Drop: 306ft in 
-Speed: 95 mph

There's nothing real special about this coaster, except its fooking HUGE! It used to be the tallest in the world, and (I think) it's the longest right now.

The only problem is, it's CLOSED. Shit.


----------



## JDRS

I really want to try out air at alton towers if I ever get to go. Apparently you feel like you're flying.


----------



## Kenwen

If u talking about roller coaster, japanese one is the best, there are so many good one in tokyo


----------



## sequoias

*gulp* The one in Tokyo looks awesome! A roller coaster in the middle of a dense city! :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Booyashako

The more of these "supercoasters" I see, the more respect I LOSE for Canada's Wonderland - Canada's "largest" amusement park (a joke compared to other parks).


----------



## coldstar

M.Poirot said:


> Another Japanese coaster:
> 
> *Steel Dragon 2000, Nagashima Spaland, Japan*
> 
> This one's only about a 20 min. drive from Nagoya.
> 
> -Length: 8133ft in
> -Height: 318ft in
> -Drop: 306ft in
> -Speed: 95 mph
> 
> There's nothing real special about this coaster, except its fooking HUGE! It used to be the tallest in the world, and (I think) it's the longest right now.
> 
> The only problem is, it's CLOSED. Shit.



*Steel Dragon 2000*, which used to be world's tallest and fastest rollercoaste until 2003, is currently suspended in operation, not closed.
but the theme park has lots of other great rollercoasters!
Especially
*White Cyclone* (world's longest wooden coaster)


















*Hujikyu Highland*, nearby Tokyo, is also a great coaster paradise.

*Fujiyama (Mt. Fuji)*. It was world's highest coaster since 1996 until 2000, and world's first hyper twister coaster.

















*Dodonpa*. 








Trains go up and down at 90 degree angles!!








The coaster was the world's fastest until 2003 (107 mph), and hit 4.25 Gs!


----------



## crazyevildude

Soufian said:


> Some impressive coasters:
> 
> Silverstar, Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Thrill Dragster and the Millenium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Cedar Point, SF Magic Mountain and SF Great Adventure you can find teh best coasters in teh world.


I agree, I've been to both Cedar Point and Six Flags Magic Mountain. I think Magic Mountain had the better selection of great rollercoasters. But Cedar Point has a far better atmosphere, you feel much more welcome .

For ride experience alone X has to be the best rollercoaster ever built.


----------



## reluminate

*Tallest and fastest roller coaster in the world*

Kingda Ka - Six Flags Great Adventure in Jackson, New Jersey


----------



## nazrey

Genting Highland, Malaysia
by Tony 




























Anotherin Genting


----------



## xzmattzx

asohn said:


> *Tallest and fastest roller coaster in the world*
> 
> Kingda Ka - Six Flags Great Adventure in Jackson, New Jersey


you beat me to it. i wanted to be the first to tell of this. i don't know how far away six flags is from you, but it's nice having the world's tallest and fastest roller coaster only an hour and a half away. 


for anyone that doesn't know:

kingda ka:
456 feet high, 128 mph
0 to 128 mph in 3.5 seconds.


----------



## Sinjin P.

I really hesitate to ride on coasters...! I just don't trust them even if they're made of the best quality materials.


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit

Coaster fans might like to check out this regular podcast...


http://www.coasterradio.com


----------



## PakistaniSoul

I am kinda a scared to go on rollercoaster lol i egt motion sickness which i hate i want to go on but Heart wont let me() o yea dn Kingdaka is hour away from me i just went to six flags last friday i was standing by it u should c how scary it looks it throws u Straight Down yes and at night when u get On ferris weel U can c the 4 ring light on it in the shadow of Fog/cloud pretty cool


----------



## Madman

The new rollercoaster at Thorpe Park is a smaller version of Kingda Ka, its underconstruction at the mo


----------



## Mr_ed2

Blackpool Pleasure Beach - UK 
50 Miles NW of Manchester
Home to some of the oldest rides in the World.

*Grand National - A wooden Racing Coaster*
The First Racing coaster in the world - and the double dip on the first drop is still pretty unique - this ride is one of my favourites in the UK. Built in 1935



















*Revolution*
Europe's first inverting coaster! - Also the first in the world to send you backwards through the loop!


















*The Big Dipper*
Built in 1921, One of the Oldest wooden coasters in the world. Still pretty scary though!


















*The Big One*
235ft high, this when built (1990- something) was the tallest, fastest steepest rollercoaster in the world, and I was lucky enough to go on it in the first week!


































*The Avalanche*
Still a favourite, and very unique - although I'm always scared that the carraige will come out of the trough!


























There are many more rides at blackpool - they have another wooden coaster called (inventively) the rollercoaster which opened in 1911 I think!! - although it's pretty much a kiddies ride by today's standards. There's the space invader - a dark rollercoaster - the wild mouse - a single car crazy cornering rollercoaster and other, non-roller rides such as valhalla (excellent) and ice-blast.
Definitley one of the premier white knuckle venues in the UK, defo worth a go although, surprisingly, there really is only one inversion in the whole park!!


----------



## Mr_ed2

ALTON TOWERS. UK

What I really love about this park, which I haven't seen to the same extent anywhere else, is the effort put into the themeing of each ride. A great touch is that as you pass through the queues for the rides (on most of the major ones anyway), you really get a feel through the ride, for example nemesis with it's rivers of blood running through the queing area. THe carraige whips right past you in a few places too, really adding to the experience.

*Air*









In flying position!








Prepare for air!









Although this ride looks like a full-on thrill ride, it really isn't *scary* as such, just completeley and totally exhillirating. You really do feel like you are flying, especially at the front (worth queing for in all but the worst queue circumstances). My favourite ride in the park - even though I usually prefer 
those rides that make you terrified!

*Nemesis - a great thrill ride*
















































There's those rivers of blood - the theming is great!









*Oblivion*
The world's first vertical drop coaster

























Don't look down!!

*Corkscrew*
An old eighties favourite - getting a bit old and bumpy now though


















*Rita - Queen of speed*
I didn't much like the look of this one- no inversions, no big drops, but boy when you're on it the accelration just does not stop coming! I was honestly nearly sick on this ride - and that would be a first for any ride I have ever been on! It's so fast!



















^ That footage of that ride at thorpe park 
I just looked at it now, WHOAH! I've never been to thorpe park, but I think I may be scheduling a visit sometime in the near future.....


----------



## goonsta

coldstar said:


> *White Cyclone* (world's longest wooden coaster)


Actually, White Cyclone is the world's 3rd longest Wooden Rollercoaster, behind these two, which are both at the same park. 

Beast (Paramount's Kings Island, Ohio) - The ride itself has TWO lift hills and gets lost from the rest of civilization in a forest.

































The tallest (taller than Colossos) and second longest wooden rollercoaster is at the same park: 

Son Of Beast








...it also has a loop!


----------



## goonsta

Height - Wood

1st 66.4 m Son Of Beast Paramount's Kings Island USA 
2nd 60 m Colossos Heide-Park Soltau Soltau Germany 
* 55.2 m El Toro Six Flags Great Adventure USA 
3rd 54.7 m Rattler Six Flags Fiesta Texas USA 
* 49.7 m Voyage Holiday World USA 
4th 49.1 m Mean Streak Cedar Point USA 
5th 43.6 m Texas Giant Six Flags Over Texas USA 
6th 42.4 m White Cyclone Nagashima Spa Land Japan 
7th 41.5 m Hades Mt. Olympus Theme Park Wisconsin Dells USA 
8th 39.9 m Monstre La Ronde Montréal Canada 
9th 38.7 m American Eagle Six Flags Great America USA 
10th 38.1 m Colossus Six Flags Magic Mountain USA 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Speed - Wood

1st 126.2 kph Son Of Beast Paramount's Kings Island USA
2nd 120 kph Colossos Heide-Park Germany 4/13/2001 
* 112.7 kph El Toro Six Flags Great Adventure USA 2006 
* 108.5 kph Voyage Holiday World USA 5/6/2006 
3rd 106.7 kph Boss Six Flags St. Louis USA 4/29/2000 
4th 106.2 kph American Eagle Six Flags Great America USA 5/23/1981 
5th 104.6 kph 
Mean Streak Cedar Point USA
Rattler Six Flags Fiesta Texas USA
6th 104.2 kph Beast Paramount's Kings Island USA 
7th 103 kph Montezum Hopi Hari Vinhedo Brazil 
8th 102 kph White Cyclone Nagashima Spa Land Japan 
9th 100 kph Sierra Tonante Mirabilandia Savio Italy 
10th 99.8 kph Texas Giant Six Flags Over Texas USA
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Length - Wood

1st 2243 m Beast Paramount's Kings Island USA 
2nd 2143.4 m Son Of Beast Paramount's Kings Island USA 
* 1963.5 m Voyage Holiday World USA 
3rd 1700 m White Cyclone Nagashima Spa Land Japan 
4th 1654.1 m Mean Streak Cedar Point USA 
5th 1640.7 m Shivering Timbers Michigan's Adventure USA 
6th 1600 m Jupiter Kijima Amusement Park Japan 
7th 1548.4 m Rattler Six Flags Fiesta Texas USA 
8th 1539.5 m Boss Six Flags St. Louis USA 
9th 1499.6 m Texas Giant Six Flags Over Texas USA 
10th 1440.5 m Hades Mt. Olympus Theme Park Wisconsin Dells USA 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Height - Steel
1st 139 m Kingda Ka Six Flags Great Adventure USA 
2nd 128 m Top Thrill Dragster Cedar Point USA 
3rd 126.5 m Superman The Escape Six Flags Magic Mountain USA 
4th 115 m Tower of Terror Dreamworld Australia 
* 97 m Steel Dragon 2000 Nagashima Spa Land Japan 
5th 94.5 m Millennium Force Cedar Point USA 
6th 80 m Thunder Dolphin LaQua Tokyo Japan 
7th 79 m Fujiyama Fuji-Q Highland FujiYoshida-shi Japan 
8th 74.7 m Titan Six Flags Over Texas USA 
9th 73 m Silver Star Europa Park Rust Germany 
10th 71.6 m Goliath Six Flags Magic Mountain USA 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Speed - Steel

1st 206 kph Kingda Ka Six Flags Great Adventure USA 
2nd 193.1 kph Top Thrill Dragster Cedar Point USA 
3rd 172 kph Dodonpa Fuji-Q Highland Japan 
4th 160.9 kph 
Superman The Escape Six Flags Magic Mountain USA
Tower of Terror Dreamworld Australia
* 152.9 kph Steel Dragon 2000 Nagashima Spa Land Japan 
5th 149.7 kph Millennium Force Cedar Point USA
6th 136.8 kph 
Goliath Six Flags Magic Mountain USA
Titan Six Flags Over Texas USA
7th 132 kph 
Phantom's Revenge Kennywood Park USA
Xcelerator Knott's Berry Farm USA
8th 130 kph 
Fujiyama Fuji-Q Highland Japan
Thunder Dolphin LaQua Japan
9th 128.7 kph 
Desperado Buffalo Bill's Resort & Casino USA
HyperSonic XLC Paramount's Kings Dominion USA
Nitro Six Flags Great Adventure USA
* 128 kph Unknown Thorpe Park UK 
10th 127 kph Silver Star Europa Park Rust Germany 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Length - Steel

* 2479 m Steel Dragon 2000 Nagashima Spa Land Japan 
1st 2340 m Daidarasaurus Expoland Japan 
2nd 2268.3 m Ultimate Lightwater Valley UK 
3rd 2044.8 m Fujiyama Fuji-Q Highland Japan 
4th 2010.2 m Millennium Force Cedar Point USA 
5th 1850.7 m California Screamin' Disney's California Adventure USA 
* 1816 m Vertigorama Parque de la Ciudad Buenos Aires Argentina 
6th 1780.9 m Desperado Buffalo Bill's Resort & Casino USA 
7th 1735 m Gao Mitsui Greenland Japan 
8th 1706.9 m 
Steel Force Dorney Park USA 
Mamba Worlds of Fun USA
9th 1700 m Superman el Último Escape Six Flags Mexico Mexico 
10th 1676.4 m Dragon Mountain Marineland Theme Park Canada

* - means Under Construction or Not Operating


----------



## bnmaddict

I'm quite a roller-coaster fan.

Here are some of the best coasters I've ridden, all from the same designer: B&M (hence "BnMaddict")

1. Favorite hyper coaster:

It's a tie between SILVER STAR (Europa park, Germany):



... And Nitro (SFGAdv, NJ, USA):



2. Favorite steel looper:

Dragon Kahn (Port Aventura, Spain):



3. Favorite launch coaster:

Hulk (Universal's Islands of Adventure, FL, USA)



4. Favorite Floorless coaster:

WITHOUT ANY DOUBT -> SUPERMAN (Warner Bros Movie world, Spain)



^^ Only big floorless without a middle course brake-run (that means a lot!).

5. Favorite inverted coaster:

WITHOUT ANY DOUBT -> KATUN (Mirabilandia, Italy)



Another good contender:

- Dueling Dragons (Universal's Islands of Adventure, FL, USA)



6. Favorite Mine train (Not a B&M, unfortunately):

Big Thunder Mountain (Disneyland Paris, France)



7. Favorite wooden coaster (Unfortunately, B&M havn't designed one of them, yet):

Tonnerre de Zeus (Parc Astérix, France)



^^ Not very high, but it was considered the best wooden coaster in the world for years!

A few other good rides:

- Here's the twin of the Rock'n'roller coaster you'll find in the Disney studio park in Paris, except that this one is outdoor: Superman the ride (Walibi world, ex-"Six flags Holland", Netherland)



- Montu (Busch Garden Tampa, FL, USA)



- Kumba (Busch Garden Tampa, FL, USA)



- Goliath (Walibi world, ex-"Six flags Holland", Netherland)



- Medusa (SFGAdv, NJ, USA) which was the first one in the world:


----------



## cncity

are there any roller coasters that r built inside a mall, i think ive seen 1 that went thru the mall,, probably in Japan or in malaysia...does any1 have any pics of those rides.??


----------



## bnmaddict

cncity said:


> are there any roller coasters that r built inside a mall, i think ive seen 1 that went thru the mall,, probably in Japan or in malaysia...does any1 have any pics of those rides.??


Isn't there a coaster inside Edmonton's mall?


----------



## Scruffy88

BNMaddict- Those are fantastic pics. Im a coaster addict too and am so jealous that you got to go on so many world class coasters.

Glad you like Nitro, its my second favorite. Best coaster in the US in my oppinion is Superman: Ride of Steel in Six Flags New England. It has never disapointed before.


----------



## JarlehuBCN

Some photos of....

*Stampida - Wooden Dueling (Designed by Custom Coasters International Inc.) - PortAventura (Spain)*















































*Dragon Khan - Steel Multiloop Coaster (Designed by B & M) - PortAventura (Spain)*
















































*Tizona - Suspended Looping Coaster (Designed by Vekoma) - Terra Mítica (Spain)*






































*Magnus Colossus - Wooden (Designed by Roller Coaster Corporation of America) - Terra Mítica (Spain)*





























For further information:  
·www.portaventura.com
·www.terramiticapark.com
·www.factoriaurbana.net
·www.rcdb.com


----------



## NapHsu4922

Superman,Ride of Steel- Six Flags New England, Springfield, Massachusetts









And my favorite
Cyclone-Coney Island, New York


----------



## C|2azyCanuck

bnmaddict said:


> Isn't there a coaster inside Edmonton's mall?


Mindbender - World's Largest indoor coster. Ridden it many times. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mindbender_(roller_coaster)

This is the only picture I can find of it:


----------



## HelloMoto163

where is it?


----------



## 612bv3

^^:hilarious


----------



## Effer

Some of these roller coasters are just amazing!!! :eek2:


----------



## Republica

Try this beast in the metro centre in the England!!

http://www.metroland.uk.com/parkmap.html

Its not very big at all but its in a shopping mall!

We really should get some bigger coasters in the Uk, i think were lagging behind.

A great and often forgotten rollercoaster is The Ultimate at lightwater valley:



















Its one of the longest in the world and was the longest up until 2000, its 1.6 miles long.


----------



## ProgHouseHead

I rode Kingda Ka. Let me tell you, i've skydived, rock climbed in yosemite park, rode white water rapids in colorado, swam with sharks in australia, been on an african safari in lion terrirtory, and have walked alone in the south bronx at 3 am. And nothing, NOTHING, can come close to the sheer terror I experienced on that coaster. It is beyond worrds how scary that shit is. And im a coaster buff and none have scared me. But this coaster is something else. Jaysus!


----------



## Jayayess1190

HelloMoto163 said:


> where is it?


That looks dangerous, and fun!


----------



## SkyLerm

All these coasters are amazing!
:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Scruffy88

That indoor coaster I think is in Edmonton Canada at the West Edmonton Mall.

But for giggles Here is a pic I took of Kinga Ka at Great Adventure. It was more intense than I thought it would be and im seasoned. I loved it still









Its the height of a 40 story tower


----------



## coldstar

HelloMoto163 said:


> where is it?



It's 'Vanish' in Cosmo World in Yokohama, Japan.


----------

